# Ivomec, Can I give it SQ?



## Evergreen (May 1, 2013)

I need to worm today using Ivomec and it seems like it would be a lot easier to give it SQ then orally. Is that ok? What is the dose if giving it by injection? Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I do not believe that ivermectin intended to be given orally can be injected, however, there is an injectable form of Ivomec that is given SQ. I don't know what the dosage is, though. You might look in the sticky about drug doses, it might be listed there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes...I give injectable Ivomenc sub Q..and I agree its a lot easier to give a shot then oral meds lol 1 cc per 40#


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you use the one that says swine and dairy cattle? Someone told me they act nuts after you inject them? Just wondering


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I use Ivomec plus for cattle..there is plain ivomec as well...it does sting..I have some goats that would really fuss then others who just shake it off..the fit is short lived...I wouldn't say they go nuts, but do expect a reaction..lol...the best place to inject is where the neck meets the body ..on the side some..the skin is pretty loos there..


----------



## Evergreen (May 1, 2013)

I found this http://goat-link.com/content/view/58/46/#.UaJiHZVNWtx and it made a lot of sense to me. Yes, I am using the injectable Ivomec. I decided to to injections which is soooo much easier. We will see!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..I have had this happen...it is why I never give injectable wormer orally...its sad thing to watch...Best of luck!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My aunt gave it to her dog orally and she bled to death internally in a lot of pain


----------



## Evergreen (May 1, 2013)

BTW,.. they had no weird reaction to the SQ dose. They barely even registered that I gave them a shot!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is good, I will say i have given it Sub Q, and I will NEVER do it again. I almost lost a doe to it, (Or I thought I was going to). She threw herself on the ground and screamed like crazy. It about killed me.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't like giving any more shots than I have to. I use the Ivomec cattle/swine injectable orally. 
I use an old cleaned out Probios syringe. I put in a glop of molasses, then the wormer dose, then another glop of molasses. They line up for it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I gave given it Sub Q, and I will NEVER do it again. I almost lost a doe to it, (Or I thought I was going to). She threw herself on the ground and screamed like crazy. It about killed me.


I had one have a reaction like that..she was pygmy...she laid in my lap and cried..heart breaking...for her I never gave it again..I used Valbazen orally...but everyone else for the last 7+ years have done very well with injection...some just dont..If I have that happen to any goat..I change meds for that one..But I still will not use injectable or pour on as oral...I lost several goats early on doing it that way...too big a risk per my experiance..


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Really? I've never heard of an issue with using injectable orally.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> That is good, I will say i have given it Sub Q, and I will NEVER do it again. I almost lost a doe to it, (Or I thought I was going to). She threw herself on the ground and screamed like crazy. It about killed me.


 
Thats what happened to mine! Well, what I used was 4 years expired and I did it IM


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

here is the thread I made on my experience with the ivermecin injectable. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/oh-yeah-i-thought-i-would-share-you-147676/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

info on bleed out after recieving wormer orally that was meant for injected or pour on

http://goat-link.com/content/view/58/46/#.UbFCRPaDR68

I had this happen to several Boar in my first year..it was horrible..not every goat will have an issue..I think the more heavy burdened the goat is the more likely for bleed out..I just choose not to risk it...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Thats what happened to mine! Well, what I used was 4 years expired and I did it IM


Yiks! IM must have been quite painful....I only do hormones IM...all others can be done Sug Q...If I have a goat who actinglikeit hurts..I walk her out and in a minute or less its over...I do hate that for them..I wish they could come up with one that doesnt sting...but most all the meds we use does...we only treat as needed but still..I hate that for them...


----------



## Evergreen (May 1, 2013)

You can minimize the sting with your technique. When you grab a handful of skin and pull it up to give the SQ shot, jiggle the skin a little while you are injecting and inject slow. The body's nerves focus on the pulling and jiggling of the skin and not the stinging. Works for humans too


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Evergreen....Ill try that next time I have to do shots...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have given it both ways but I'm thinking about using it subq only. I did a a project on deworming and parasite control in goats and injection stays in the body thus killing more effectively. I believe the above article also states that? I don't use ivomec alot... Usually just for lice and mites, or on does. I use cydectin for the wethers alot and ivermectin paste but the injection works great too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I was using cydectin mostly, as an oral med when I lost my goats to bleed out


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I was using cydectin mostly, as an oral med when I lost my goats to bleed out


That's scary.......that's all I've been using!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Did they have a heavy worm load? I use it on wethers and occasionally does but never with a really heavy worm load. Usually with wethers it's just on a schedule to keep growth rate up. I stop deworming once were 60 days away from the state fair/terminal show.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The recomendation now is to give only cydectin injectable as an injection to goats. No cydection as a pour-on or orally.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't heard that, GTAllen. I have been told not to use the cydectin injectable on wethers for the long withdrawl time


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I haven't heard that, GTAllen. I have been told not to use the cydectin injectable on wethers for the long withdrawl time


Langston University did some indepth parasite studies recently on Valbazen, Ivomec, Cydectin, Fenbendazol, and some others. One thing that they came out of was to use cydectin injectable and not use the drench or use the injectable as a drench. The study showed resistantance builds quicker with the drench. Several goat operations in Oklahoma now have cydectin resistant parasites.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Did they have a heavy worm load? I use it on wethers and occasionally does but never with a really heavy worm load. Usually with wethers it's just on a schedule to keep growth rate up. I stop deworming once were 60 days away from the state fair/terminal show.


Yes, they were very wormy, which makes the risk of bleed out even higher...we bought this herd in bad shape...if I knew then what I know now, we woul dhave never brought them home..lol..We lost several moms and new borns do to worm load and some moms do to bleed out..with bleed out it seems they dont recover from the worm load.they become weak and sluggish...loose interest in food..eyes lids become very pale/white as they loose blood..Had one little doe fine in the AM and dead that night...broke my heart...I wanted out..I told my huband could not do this and watch them all die...Im glad I didnt give up...through that tragic time I learned alot...as painful as it was.....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I see. That makes sense... I only use it on show wethers regularly... that's maybe 3-4 times in 7-8 months. 

I give it to the does 1-2 times a year and use ivomec when I'm not using cydectin so we should be ok.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I only use the ivermec pour-on and cydectin pour-on for just that, pour-on. I don't give pour on orally.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Oh I see. That makes sense... I only use it on show wethers regularly... that's maybe 3-4 times in 7-8 months.
> 
> I give it to the does 1-2 times a year and use ivomec when I'm not using cydectin so we should be ok.


Withdrawl is 30days for meat with injectable cydectin. The drench is only 14 days. I bet the residue is so low with the drench that it is undetectable after 7 days.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> Withdrawl is 30days for meat with injectable cydectin. The drench is only 14 days. I bet the residue is so low with the drench that it is undetectable after 7 days.


I had heard 60-90 days with injectable and 21 for drench. That's good to know though! The injectable is cheaper too so.it makes more sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I only use the ivermec pour-on and cydectin pour-on for just that, pour-on. I don't give pour on orally.


You live in the desert so you can get away with using pour-ons. You could most likely get away with no worming most of the year.

The studies I have read addressed pour-ons and none are recommended for goats as being effective.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Why wouldn't they work for goats? They work for everything else.

Haha, it feels like the desert today! Gonna be hotter tomorrow  109 degrees. But normally, it's pretty mild.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Haha, it feels like the desert today! Gonna be hotter tomorrow 109 degrees. But normally, it's pretty mild.


Oh I so dont look forward to the heat waves of Texas....:drool:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Oh I so dont look forward to the heat waves of Texas....:drool:


Me neither!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It isn't already blazing heat back there!?!? Man, it's just about heat stroke weather!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> It isn't already blazing heat back there!?!? Man, it's just about heat stroke weather!


Not yet but it's brewing lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep upper 80 to mid 90's..no triples yet...last year by this time we were baking..Saanen no likey heat!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Why wouldn't they work for goats? They work for everything else.
> 
> Haha, it feels like the desert today! Gonna be hotter tomorrow  109 degrees. But normally, it's pretty mild.


According to what I read from Langston Univ, Goats skin layers are very different from other animals. They don't absorb through the skin like cattle. Pour-on for cattle works fine. If you go to Langston Univ web site and look at some of the "Goat Field Day proceedings" from different years there are chapters on parasites and health. Both are good reading.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ill be looking that up  thanks GTAllen


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Took a couple fecals to the vet yesterday. Count was alittle high 500-600 count. They recommend cydectin injectable first and cydectin pour on orally second. Had a little buck with tapes so he got valbazen. Had a few cocci show up so corid for five days. Their dosage recommendation is not what I have seen on here? So far everyone is doing good so that is all that counts


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> According to what I read from Langston Univ, Goats skin layers are very different from other animals. They don't absorb through the skin like cattle. Pour-on for cattle works fine. If you go to Langston Univ web site and look at some of the "Goat Field Day proceedings" from different years there are chapters on parasites and health. Both are good reading.


I will take a look too! Thanks!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

2013 proceedings Page 39(I think), at the bottom, says to use cydectin injectable to maintain better drug levels.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree Gt...From what I understand, since oral medication has to go through the gut..alot of it is lost if its not made to go that route....


----------

